# Custom rods for my wife, any rodmakers here?



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

I'd like to look into have a couple of custom rods made for my wife, an avid kayak and offshore fisherperson. Probably a medium heavy spinning rod for trolling and an acig wrapped bottom, general heavy rod. Since I have learned so much form the forum I thougth I'd check her first for any rodmakers.

Thnanks,

P_


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *prgault (7/1/2009)*I'd like to look into have a couple of custom rods made for my wife, an avid kayak and offshore fisherperson. Probably a medium heavy spinning rod for trolling and an acig wrapped bottom, general heavy rod. Since I have learned so much form the forum I thougth I'd check her first for any rodmakers.
> 
> Thnanks,
> 
> P_










...Anyone that asks about rod building has to be a newbee...There are a few here and will jump in soon.


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

Not a forum member, but Paul and Bonnie Schafer (Southern Quality Custom Rods in Beulah) do a wonderful job. They love what they do and the cost just can't be beat. His cell is 232-1345. Give them a call. Have heard there are other good rod builders on this site. I have just never needed to use them because of the service I get from Bonnie and Paul.

Good Luck


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Talk to Steve at Dizzy Lizzy's Bait and Tackle across from the Bayou Texar boat ramp. 

He does great work at reasonable prices.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

curt culpepper builds some sweet rods...shoot him a pm obigwilliso...youll be very satisfied with his work and very reasonable prices


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Call the Rod N Reel Depot 458-0428 or 4771144. Talk to Ron I am sure he can hook you up. There are a bunch of us rod builders out there that can help you. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *mackdaddy06 (7/27/2009)*curt culpepper builds some sweet rods...shoot him a pm obigwilliso...youll be very satisfied with his work and very reasonable prices


I have had steve and curt both build me rods. Both are nice but the detail and workmanship with curt is topnotch. pm me if you need his number.


----------



## obigwilliso (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. If anyone is interested, let me know.

Curt


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Ernie Cavitt is the best IMO!!

ive had bout 5 rods done by him and will never go to anyone else!! dont matter how far away he moves!! lol

and yea hes a forum member.......just serch cavitts couctom rods,,,he has a pretty nice site


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

here ya go done did it for ya!!

www.cavittscustoms.com


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

not sure if any of you guys realized it but the original post was done like a month ago.i think he got his rods.

saying someones rods are the best is a little bold when you haven't seen everyones rods that builds.there are some bad ass rod builders in this area.i would personally shop around.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (8/3/2009)*not sure if any of you guys realized it but the original post was done like a month ago.i think he got his rods.
> 
> saying someones rods are the best is a little bold when you haven't seen everyones rods that builds.there are some bad ass rod builders in this area.i would personally shop around.


if u diddent notice i put IMO on caps for a reason...and i put that cause i have had rods done by other people and just think not only his work is good but the way he treats you with the knowledge he has bout the blanks that he builds u!! now im not sayin that hes smarter than everybody else out there or that theres not anybody better than him...btw i never stated that his rods were the _best_?


----------

